# Man dies in northern Minn. logging accident



## Philbert (Mar 11, 2011)

Man dies in northern Minn. logging accident
The Associated Press
Updated: 03/10/2011 04:38:34 PM CST

SOLWAY, Minn.—A 37-year-old man is dead after a logging accident in northern Minnesota. Beltrami County authorities say Lance Bohlman was operating a tracked skid steer with a logging shear when the accident happened Wednesday.

Bohlman had gotten out of the cab to clear a log wedged under a hydraulic pedal. When he cleared the jam, the tension under the pedal was released, causing the boom arm to fall and crush Bohlman.

KSAX-TV reports he died at the scene. Man Dies in Logging Accident in Beltrami County | KSAX.com


----------

